# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Предложение создать раздел "Нытье"

## Сломанная жизнь

Предлогаю создать отдельный раздел "Нытье" по причине того что в разделе моя проблема изначально было обсуждением тем, причин по которым человек хочет совершить СУ, так вот нынче большая часть тамашних тем и авторов совсем не хотят собой кончать и об этом прямо говорят!!! и проблемы их решаемы но вот и предлогаю отграничить эти два явления!!! одно дело когда у человека есть веский повод к СУ увечия, сломанная жизнь, банкротсво, болезни и прочее а другое дело когда человек ленивый ничтожный нытик который ничерта не делает чтобы что-то у него было!

----------


## fuсka rolla

только переименовать это нужно в более толерантное что-нибудь.... типа "рефлексия" )

----------


## smoozy

ну зачем вы так! Вы наверное слышали об эндогенных депрессиях? Это заболевание по сути можно приравнять к сахарному диабету, например. У человека совершенно беспричинно появляется тоска, сниженная активность в мыслительном и двигательном плане, суицидальные намерения, которые иногда без колебания приводятся в активность. 
Вот только дело в том, как отдифференцировать психотиков от нытиков?)

----------


## Каин

> Предлогаю создать отдельный раздел "Нытье" по причине того что в разделе моя проблема изначально было обсуждением тем, причин по которым человек хочет совершить СУ, так вот нынче большая часть тамашних тем и авторов совсем не хотят собой кончать и об этом прямо говорят!!! и проблемы их решаемы но вот и предлогаю отграничить эти два явления!!! одно дело когда у человека есть веский повод к СУ увечия, сломанная жизнь, банкротсво, болезни и прочее а другое дело когда человек ленивый ничтожный нытик который ничерта не делает чтобы что-то у него было!


 Вы еще предложите назвать раздет "Я полное ничтожество". Вы хотите от себя, по настоящему несчастного, отделить других, тех,которые маются дурью.

Вот заходит человек, видит раздел "моя проблема", в который вход ему запрещен и раздел "нытье", куда пожалуйста. Ну и дрянь же ты.

----------


## Sunset

Что-то ты Каин уж больно жестокий сегодня :P

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Да Кайн хотела бы я на тебя взглянуть как на человека сам походу дрянь та еще!!! так еще только всех поносишь на чём свет стоит! и никто не говорит сделать раздел закрытый но вот нытье ленивых, и жаждущих маны небесной надо отделить от настоящих иногда нерешаемых проблем!

----------


## fuсka rolla

да, каин все правильно сделал. обзываться только не следовало. здесь проблема не нытье и недовольстве, а в том, что следить нужно за тем, кто регистрируется....пред-егистрацию ввести.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Да нифига он не правильно сделал что в его словах правильного? про хамство вообще промолчу!!! а что до нытья то давайте называть вещи своими именами тут половина ноет у которых все впорядке!

----------


## fuсka rolla

про хамство и оскорбления Я поправился- не прав он. 
а то, что разделять форум на части для нытиков и не нытиков- это неправильно .
ну ноет кто-то. а может ему и нужно это? может вокабуляр у человека слаб и не может выразить вербально то, что хотел? по-этому и говорит заученными, увиденными и услышанными где-то оборотами. ну получилось на нытье похоже.....не нападать же на него из-за этого. пусть люди одинаковые все, но уровень образования, подготовки тд разные. к тому же, может кто-то стесняется. и выходит все как жалоба, вместо изложения. не выкидывать ведь его из-за этого. ну давайте  терпимее-то будем. на одном ведь форуме живем. сами же сюда пришли.

----------


## Гражданин

Конечно есть тенденция к появлению тем в разделе "моя проблема", где толком не описана проблема, грубо говоря " у меня все плохо", "просто не хочу жить", "все достало". Как правильно писал Игорёк, надо в первых же постах описать свое житие, что могло привести к нынешнему состоянию, как можно болье деталей. Мне к примеру лучше читаются посты, где все написано подробно, начиная например школьными временами и кончая нашим временем, чем те посты, где автора начинают раскручивают на какие-либо подробности так или иначе связнанные с описываемой проблемой(ами). В итоге бывает много страниц ни о чем, оффтопа либо наоборот мало внимания уделяется посту.
На счет раздела "для нытиков". Считаю неправильно. Да, многим кажется,что проблемы других в сравнении с их даже рядом не стояли, особенно например " все достало, недопонимание в общении с родителями; меня бросил парень в 15 лет; не хватает денег; меня отчислят  с универа и т.п."
Но это их право, размещать такие посты, ведь хоть и преувеличенные, но все же это их проблемы. Тут надо попытаться убедить человека, что все эти проблемы решаемы или последствия не так уж страшны. Ну а ежели они не пробиваемы и после советов и поддержки действительно только и делают,что ноют, то надо просто игнорить эти топики.
Вот собственно и все.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> про хамство и оскорбления Я поправился- не прав он. 
> а то, что разделять форум на части для нытиков и не нытиков- это неправильно .
> ну ноет кто-то. а может ему и нужно это? может вокабуляр у человека слаб и не может выразить вербально то, что хотел? по-этому и говорит заученными, увиденными и услышанными где-то оборотами. ну получилось на нытье похоже.....не нападать же на него из-за этого. пусть люди одинаковые все, но уровень образования, подготовки тд разные. к тому же, может кто-то стесняется. и выходит все как жалоба, вместо изложения. не выкидывать ведь его из-за этого. ну давайте  терпимее-то будем. на одном ведь форуме живем. сами же сюда пришли.


 Ну вот опять то что я пишу кто нибудь читает???? я разве говорю выкинуть? я разве говорю напасть? я говорю РАЗГРАНИЧИТЬ В РАЗНЫЕ ВЕТКИ вот и все ну не хочу я нытиков слушать так я туда и не пойду кто захочет пожалуйста вот и все!!! все очень просто! и еще как так не может изложить то что хочет хм а когда говорит я собой вовсе не хочу кончать это как? не может выскзаать что хотел разве?!

----------


## Nord

> Ну вот опять то что я пишу кто нибудь читает???? я разве говорю выкинуть? я разве говорю напасть? я говорю РАЗГРАНИЧИТЬ В РАЗНЫЕ ВЕТКИ вот и все ну не хочу я нытиков слушать так я туда и не пойду кто захочет пожалуйста вот и все!!! все очень просто! и еще как так не может изложить то что хочет хм а когда говорит я собой вовсе не хочу кончать это как? не может выскзаать что хотел разве?!


 Ну что ты ноешь!!? : )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Не говори:-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## grey

Решил, что оптимальным будет создать сервис дневников. Ссылка на него в самом верху страницы. Просьба обсуждать сервис дневников в комментариях к этому посту, а не тут.

----------


## Каин

> Что-то ты Каин уж больно жестокий сегодня :P


 Я ненавижу когда на людей, которые убиваются из-за своей слабости, тычат пальцем и говорят "посмотри,вот оно - ничтожество!"

*Сломанная жизнь*, прочитай свою тему и подумай, кто здесь настоящее ничтожество.
Я бы такое вам отродясь не сказал и даже и не подумал бы. Но после ваших последних постов, вы представляетесь мне уже в совсем другом свете. Я не люблю тех, которые сортируют людей и категорию более слабых отделяют С ЛИЧНЫМ ПРЕЗРЕНИЕМ от всех, лишь для того, что бы не обращать на них внимания. Мне такие люди не по нраву. Я вас за это не осуждаю, как человек, я вас осуждаю за это, как Каин (то есть имя и фамилия,которую здесь необязательно знать).

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Да ваше право Кайн (перейдем на вы) так вот вы походу сами слабак тот еще коли за слабаков и бездарей вступаетесь одно дело когда от человека не зависит то что с ним происходит другое дело когда все карты в руки а он ноет ну вот и все, я не говорю что они не люди или прочее, но во всяком случае Раздел моя проблема говорит о проблеме у человека которая его заставляет идти на СУ а нытье и то как всем лень что то предпрнинять слушайте дальше далеко уедете!

P.S. а Кайн это ваше Альтер эго или как что то не пойму или раздвоение личности есть? я не осуждаю вас как человек но осуждаю как Кайн это как понимать прикажете?
Я так посмотрю у вас все ничтожества кроме вас ну это и говорит о том что кокраз вы и есть само ничтожество и демагог!

----------


## Каин

Ты думаешь я буду выяснять отношение с мужиком, которая баба?!
Я высказал свое мнение. Вы свое.  Вы неприятны мне, я неприятен вам. Поэтому давайте разойдемся и постараемся друг друг на глаза  больше попадаться:

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> Ты думаешь я буду выяснять отношение с мужиком, которая баба?!
> Я высказал свое мнение. Вы свое.  Вы неприятны мне, я неприятен вам. Поэтому давайте разойдемся и постараемся друг друг на глаза  больше попадаться:


 Аргументы кончились))))))))))))))))) уж коли так заговорили, да называйте меня кем угодно хоть мужиком хоть бабой а себя то и вы и я знаете, ну а уж коли капитулируете то ладно прохожу мимо!
И нефиг из темы было делать болото предложение оно и есть на то предложение это надо понимать!

----------


## Selbstmord

Нахрен не нужен такой раздел, тут и обсуждать нечего.

----------


## Эндер

Идиоты... Одним словом. Блин не люблю писать капсом, выглядит так, будто я психую. А я спокоен. Но не смотря на это. ЭТО МАТЬ ВАШУ, ВСЕГО ЛИШЬ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ СО СТОРОНЫ ДРУГОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА! И все. Не более того. Я более чем за такой раздел. Мне некому ныть. Все твердят мне что я ангел, что я такой хороший. Все ищут у меня помощи. И мне некому ныть. Вот тут я бы хотя бы ныл в полную силу. К тому же, я все равно никого здесь никогда не увижу в живую, а жаль. Я за раздел. Я против оскорблений Каина. Смысл в словах есть. Способо передачи этих мыслей не правильный. Точнее, для меня нет разницы как с тобой говорят. Важен смысл того, что говорят. Но с другими это не прокатит. Поэтому, это не правильно. По крайней мере в отношении большинства. Еще пару слов, Сломанной жизни. Вы сказали, что слабаки те, у кого есть шанс все иправить, но они этого не делают. ТАК черт побери, ЭТО ЕЩЕ ОПАСНЕЕ. Вы еще пытаетесь что то делать. Они же, Даже этого Не могут. И не они в этом виноваты.

----------


## Каин

> Я за раздел. Я против оскорблений Каина..


 _"другое дело когда человек ленивый ничтожный нытик который ничерта не делает чтобы что-то у него было!"_
Тебе нравится такое отношение к людям?

Я за это его(ее) назвал дрянью. Ты считаешь,что я погорячился? Ты полагаешь, что их так и надо называть?



> Идиоты... Одним словом


 Кстати, а кого ты назвал идиотами, всех кто здесь отвечал?

----------


## Эндер

> _"другое дело когда человек ленивый ничтожный нытик который ничерта не делает чтобы что-то у него было!"_
> Тебе нравиться такое отношение к людям?
> 
> Я за это его(ее) назвал дрянью. Ты считаешь,что я погорячился? Ты полагаешь, что их так и надо называть?


 К другим - нет, не считаю что так можно делать. Ко мне - абсолютно нет интереса. Хочет, пусть так называет меня, не хочет, пусть не называет.

И ты не погорячился. Ты просто... Такой. Это твоя природа. Другим может показаться, что это горячесть.

----------


## Каин

> К другим - нет, не считаю что так можно делать..


 Все же ты считаешь, что не стоило ему делать, то о чем мы говорим. Но в то же время ты против меня (меня, которого судит за такие высказывания).

Ты против моих оскорблений, которые направленны в адрес тех, кто унижает людей подобными высказываниями, но сам при этом же оскорбил здесь всех, не понятно вообще с какого перепуга. Мне бы сейчас стоило тебя за это назвать очень нехорошим словом, но ты и сам знаешь кто ты.

----------


## Эндер

> Все же ты считаешь, что не стоило ему делать, то о чем мы говорим. Но в то же время ты против меня, меня,который судит за такие высказывания.


 Я сам подумал зачем это сделал. Когда я вижу что все налетают на одного человека, я предпочитаю сделать так, чтобы мое мнение пошло вразрез с мнением большинства. Ух я мразь. Может я хотел бесполезного спора? Чушь. Нет ничего бесполезного. А то, что хотел спора может и не чушь. Может я действительно считал так, как написал. Кто знает? Многое возможно. Хотел бы я знать ответ.

----------


## Каин

> Я сам подумал зачем это сделал. Когда я вижу что все налетают на одного человека,..


 По твоему, на него все здесь налетели? Смешно.



> я предпочитаю сделать так, чтобы мое мнение пошло вразрез с мнением большинства


 У тебя нет своих собственных моральных принципов? Твоя мораль складывается только по ходу рассуждения?

----------


## Эндер

> По твоему, на него все здесь налетели? Смешно.
> 
> У тебя нет своих собственных моральных принципов? Твоя мораль складывается только по ходу рассуждения?


 Я про второе. Первое не считаю смешным. Так вот, видимо ты задел однц вещь. Я всегда подозревал что не просто копирую людей. Рядом с ними, я даже принимаю их идеологию, моральные принципы. Сама мысль пугает. НО. Хочу отметить, это лишь мысль. Последнее время я уже так устал подмечать в себе различные моменты. Находить то, да это. Возможно все совсем не так. Я не знаю. А когда человек говорит, что он чего то не знает. То и говорить с ним не о чем. Разве что помочь разобраться. Но не получается. Возможно я сам в этом виноват. Что я из себя строю? Я и сам не понимаю. Зачем я это делаю? Вопросы, вопросы, вопросы. Почему их всегда так много? ( Очередной вопрос )

----------


## Каин

> я даже принимаю их идеологию, моральные принципы. Сама мысль пугает.


 Читай побольше книжек, где повествуется о замечательных людях с моральными принципами, отстаивающими справедливость и смотрящими смерти в лицо. И быть может из тебя вырастет какой -нибудь герой (без шуток)

----------


## Эндер

> Читай побольше книжек, где повествуется о замечательных людях с моральными принципами, отстаивающими справедливость и смотрящими смерти в лицо. И быть может из тебя вырастет какой -нибудь герой (без шуток)


 Без шуток. За этим все детство и провел. Считал себя паладином )) Со временем предпочел роль уже отрицательных героев. Серый кардинал, убийца, Дьявол. Потом смешал все это в одну кучу. Дьявол с чистой душой к примеру. Но чего не искал, все было не то. Безликий?

----------


## Римма

Эндер. про героев. просто ищешь себя пока. все еще. в жизни так мало дуализма "хороший - плохой".  хотя тоже есть такой пунктик - когда мне кажется, что все налетают на одного - незаслуженно - как правило, вмешиваюсь в пользу этого одного. иногда мне это мешает. но бывает что-то заденет в этом случае - почти башню сносит. на себя пофиг, а на того, за кого заступаешься - нет. клиника, наверное...

(сорри за оффтоп)

----------


## Эндер

> Эндер. про героев. просто ищешь себя пока. все еще. в жизни так мало дуализма "хороший - плохой".  хотя тоже есть такой пунктик - когда мне кажется, что все налетают на одного - незаслуженно - как правило, вмешиваюсь в пользу этого одного. иногда мне это мешает. но бывает что-то заденет в этом случае - почти башню сносит. на себя пофиг, а на того, за кого заступаешься - нет. клиника, наверное...
> 
> (сорри за оффтоп)


 Не клиника. Все хорошо. Я тоже думал заступиться. А получилось так что пошел против большинства и против того, на кого "налетели". А почему?

----------


## Римма

Не клиника. Все хорошо. Я тоже думал заступиться. А получилось так что пошел против большинства и против того, на кого "налетели". А почему?
 __________________

Потому что жалко тебе стало человека. И потому что у каждого есть внутреннее понятие справедливости, которое каждый стремится воплотить по-своему, наверное...

Идти против большинства... надо подумать, почему так получается. Может, у тебя свое мнение и ты его отстаиваешь, несмотря ни на что.

(Опять же - у меня обычно позиция: "У каждого свое мнение, каждый волен думать как ему нравится, не о чем спорить". Я миролюбивый человек и по сути не люблю конфликтовать, просто считаю это бессмысленным.  Но бывают принципиальные вещи. Когда что-то идет вразрез с моим внутренним понятием справедливости - я готова пойти против большинства. И пусть даже получить в ответку,  и пусть даже проиграть. Есть случаи, когда - в моем понимании - молчать никак нельзя. Правда, редкие они. Если разбираться, выяснится, что любая правда двояка. Бывают правы обе стороны. И тебе незачем было вмешиваться. Но ты чуешь нутром, что прав для себя. Твое понимание справедливости воет, что все не так, надо вмешаться. И тут уж ничего не поделаешь. Себя не переделаешь.)

----------


## Эндер

И об этом мне говорили. Опять же, послушать других, это правильно. Но не могу я быть таким правильным. Так не бывает. Кстати я свое мнение обычно не высказываю, предпочитаю молчать. Обычно сразу видно, будут ли тебя слушать или нет.

----------


## Римма

Будь собой. Живи в согласии со своими внутренними понятиями того, что правильно, а что нет. Хотя бы для тебя. А там видно будет. Жизнь меняет людей. Главное - быть верным себе в каждый момент. Не идти против своей совести. Тогда будешь знать, что все ты сделал правильно. Потому что не мог иначе. Такой внутренний компас, показывающий верное направление. 

Молчать и слушать других порой тоже бывает правильно.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Предлогаю создать отдельный раздел "Нытье" по причине того что в разделе моя проблема изначально было обсуждением тем, причин по которым человек хочет совершить СУ, так вот нынче большая часть тамашних тем и авторов совсем не хотят собой кончать и об этом прямо говорят!!! и проблемы их решаемы но вот и предлогаю отграничить эти два явления!!! одно дело когда у человека есть веский повод к СУ увечия, сломанная жизнь, банкротсво, болезни и прочее а другое дело когда человек ленивый ничтожный нытик который ничерта не делает чтобы что-то у него было!


 прям как ты,курица

----------


## Ivan Govnov

блин...ну прям моя тема...все такие серьезные у всех охренеть какие важные проблемы, а у меня мелочь...ерунда просто тоска настолько сильная что крышу рвет и жить не хочется...

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Решил, что оптимальным будет создать сервис дневников. Ссылка на него в самом верху страницы. Просьба обсуждать сервис дневников в комментариях к этому посту, а не тут.


 вот решил так решил. очень в тему, Сергей )))) как раз подруга по теории хаоса защитилась недавно....проконсультируюсь у нее на счет "относятся-ли спонтанные решения к ее диплому" )



> коли за слабаков и бездарей вступаетесь одно дело когда от человека не зависит то что с ним происходит другое дело когда все карты в руки а он ноет ну вот и все, я не говорю что они не люди или прочее, но во всяком случае Раздел моя проблема говорит о проблеме у человека которая его заставляет идти на СУ а нытье и то как всем лень что то предпрнинять слушайте дальше далеко уедете!


 хорошее время настало- Ницше снова  победил ))))) это не ирония и не сарказм. 
может тогда предложите форум переименовать в "форум для сильных" ? - сарказм.
ты, конечно, молодец, что такое предложила смело, только Я за пре-регистрацию. пусть тесты решают, возраст указывают, беседа с модератором....или как это все сделать, что бы удобно было. а с другой стороны- очень обидно будет, если челвоек жить не хочет и тест не прошел на форум..... 
с чернотой такой юмор.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> прям как ты,курица


 Не говори того чего не знаешь! я все предпринимаю чтобы вылезти из болота, хожу на процедуры которые причиняют адские боли которые ты в жизни не испытывала!!! я бы рада перейти в нытики у которых все хорошо и ныть и забыть все то что со мной творилось и твориться и не испытывать боль!  НО существуют необратимые изменения вот не смогу восстановить ничего и шлепну себя!

----------

